# Ultramarines commander sketch



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is the link:
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/107/5/8/40k_SM_commander_by_piotrasss.jpg

Tell me what do you think about it. It is unfinished but will probably remain so because i like it that way for some reason.

I drew it looking at the picture on the box of the commander set. In fact the 40 k figure i built from it looks the same except for the head.

You can see both the commander sketch and the figure in attachments (the figure is blind on one eye- battle wound etc)


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

looking good ,it's a pity your not going to finished tho


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

juddski said:


> looking good ,it's a pity your not going to finished tho


thanks, i kinda like it unfinished for some reason. and i dont want to mess it up
have some rep though for making a first comment on my first thread


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> have some rep though for making a first comment on my first thread


cheers ,any more artwork on the way?


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

juddski said:


> cheers ,any more artwork on the way?


well, i have a lot of artwork but non- 40k related. i might have to start doing some soon If you want to see the non 40k artwork i have a profile on devart- http://piotrasss.deviantart.com/gallery/ .


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry about the delay ,checked out your DA site 



i actually did a picture/painting of spartan space marine (i was having a 300 moment):biggrin:




Paphos ruins looks great but ,
my favourite one was the woman in shadows ,+rep when it lets me give you some more :wink:


----------

